# Vizslas everywhere!



## gingerwrinklepup (May 19, 2015)

I'm an amateur photographer (who isn't these days?) who loves nothing more than to "shoot" dogs of all kinds. My favorite thing to do though is go to "Viz whizzes" where Vizsla owners meet up and just have a blast and talk about their dogs.
I'm the unoffical photographer for the meetings and any photos I take get sold to the owners for a £5 and we donate the money to Vizslamentes a hungarian based Vizsla/pointer rescue.

I thought I'd share some here because we don't see many Vizsla owners/pictures!



















Hope you enjoyed


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I always forget that there's a wire-haired version of vislas- stunning!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Nice photos!

We have quite a few Vizslas around here actually! Stunning, sweet, and fun dogs


----------



## gingerwrinklepup (May 19, 2015)

Amaryllis said:


> I always forget that there's a wire-haired version of vislas- stunning!


We only have a handful come to the Whizzes, they're a lot "rarer" and they vary so much, some just have fuzz on random parts or slightly longer hair and then others are full on hairy, I love the really hairy ones!



taquitos said:


> Nice photos!
> 
> We have quite a few Vizslas around here actually! Stunning, sweet, and fun dogs


They are a lot of fun, people get a bit over whelmed when 10+ Vizslas turn the corner LOL
They're so velcro too, a lot of them run off and then run back checking everyone's faces because they've lost their parents amongst the madness. It's so funny!


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Love Vizslas! They are on my list of dogs I would like to own, if I'm ever brave enough  Gorgeous pics.

We have 4 Vizslas that live in our neighbourhood.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I spent a lot of summers with cousins in Iowa who had Vizslas. They thought they were lap dogs and I loved 'em. 

I'd take them to the cornfield across the road just to watch them work. My uncle was a bird hunter and his dogs were lethal weapons (who wanted to be lap dogs.)


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

gingerwrinklepup said:


> We only have a handful come to the Whizzes, they're a lot "rarer" and they vary so much, some just have fuzz on random parts or slightly longer hair and then others are full on hairy, I love the really hairy ones!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah all the ones around here are the smooth kind, but I've spent a lot of time with Vizslas because of my old boss (she had one who was a store) dog. I don't think I've met a stickier dog! When people say "velcro" about Vizslas, they really mean it on a whole other level lol!

And I can imagine that being overwhelming for sure LOL they're such energetic, overly affectionate dogs aha. So smart too!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Beautiful dogs!


----------



## gingerwrinklepup (May 19, 2015)

RonE said:


> I spent a lot of summers with cousins in Iowa who had Vizslas. They thought they were lap dogs and I loved 'em.
> 
> I'd take them to the cornfield across the road just to watch them work. My uncle was a bird hunter and his dogs were lethal weapons (who wanted to be lap dogs.)


Mine has caught a few rabbits, its awful! I'm a raw feeder so we tried feeding one he caught once, his stomach wasn't happy about that!
They are totally lap/bed dogs! Mine sleeps under the duvet with me and leans his warm chin on my achey back, it's amazing.



taquitos said:


> Yeah all the ones around here are the smooth kind, but I've spent a lot of time with Vizslas because of my old boss (she had one who was a store) dog. I don't think I've met a stickier dog! When people say "velcro" about Vizslas, they really mean it on a whole other level lol!
> 
> And I can imagine that being overwhelming for sure LOL they're such energetic, overly affectionate dogs aha. So smart too!


Ye mine is a big baby when it comes to being away from me. You have to be a certain kind of person to have these dogs I think, although their exercise requirements aren't as extreme as most people think as long as you focus them properly


----------



## yv0nne (Feb 21, 2015)

Vizslas  I should share some of my girl I guess! Great shots


----------



## gingerwrinklepup (May 19, 2015)

yv0nne said:


> Vizslas  I should share some of my girl I guess! Great shots


DO IT!
It's funny, my boy isn't even included in those photos lol.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

gingerwrinklepup said:


> Mine has caught a few rabbits, its awful! I'm a raw feeder so we tried feeding one he caught once, his stomach wasn't happy about that!
> They are totally lap/bed dogs! Mine sleeps under the duvet with me and leans his warm chin on my achey back, it's amazing.
> 
> 
> ...


Now you really make me want one!


----------



## gingerwrinklepup (May 19, 2015)

I don't know if this'll work but if it does here's my boy being a right weirdo

[video]https://video-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hvideo-xfp1/v/t42.1790-2/11642957_10152849448035764_689087600_n.mp4?oh=4781 12d2f034e8361bac3f57a9acd260&oe=558DBFDD[/video]


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

gingerwrinklepup said:


> I don't know if this'll work but if it does here's my boy being a right weirdo
> 
> [video]https://video-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hvideo-xfp1/v/t42.1790-2/11642957_10152849448035764_689087600_n.mp4?oh=4781 12d2f034e8361bac3f57a9acd260&oe=558DBFDD[/video]


Hilarious! Ok I'm going to start researching Vizsla breeders  Won't be getting one for years though as my two are still young and crazy.


----------



## gingerwrinklepup (May 19, 2015)

d_ray said:


> Hilarious! Ok I'm going to start researching Vizsla breeders  Won't be getting one for years though as my two are still young and crazy.


They're clumsy hilarious dogs who love nothing more to show off with zoomies... That video was after a 2 hour walk and before he settles.

Here's another one of his night time zoomies before bed

[video]https://video-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hvideo-xfp1/v/t42.1790-2/1362743_10152826509090764_168073985_n.mp4?oh=63ba0 a4985308f56d0134a5976aaf021&oe=558DBBD6[/video]

Another of him trying to "save" my other dog

[video]https://video-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hvideo-xat1/v/t42.1790-2/11107395_10152687851475764_655576940_n.mp4?oh=ed9d adf0f30d0f41fd031d3572a950fb&oe=558DBD8A[/video]

Sun bathing isn't the same with a vizsla xD


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

What are realistic exercise requirements? My girls get an hour hike before work and an hour plus after work. They are home alone for 8-9 hours about 3 times a week.


----------



## gingerwrinklepup (May 19, 2015)

d_ray said:


> What are realistic exercise requirements? My girls get an hour hike before work and an hour plus after work. They are home alone for 8-9 hours about 3 times a week.


If you're going just physical exercise 2-3 hours easily and even then some won't settle.
If you're really into mental exercising your dog then an hour with impulse control and fun mind games and my boy is flat out most of the day and might need a short 20 minute session of "puppy zen" or mind games while sitting on the sofa and he'll be fine. His off switch is particularly bad though because I worked full time for 6 months and lived alone so whenever I was around it was always go time meaning now I work a lot less he's not used to me being around and being off. 

I wouldn't say they're unmanageable if you know what you're doing, I just think people think these kinds of dogs need tons of physical exercise so walk them into the ground when young and it just ups their requirements, they're built to go all day so you aren't going to win that fight! Proper mental stimulation and teaching off switches and you'll be golden 

Separation anxiety is a HUGE part of this breed so if they're alone that long for a solid amount of time then I'd rule them out tbh.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

gingerwrinklepup said:


> If you're going just physical exercise 2-3 hours easily and even then some won't settle.
> If you're really into mental exercising your dog then an hour with impulse control and fun mind games and my boy is flat out most of the day and might need a short 20 minute session of "puppy zen" or mind games while sitting on the sofa and he'll be fine. His off switch is particularly bad though because I worked full time for 6 months and lived alone so whenever I was around it was always go time meaning now I work a lot less he's not used to me being around and being off.
> 
> I wouldn't say they're unmanageable if you know what you're doing, I just think people think these kinds of dogs need tons of physical exercise so walk them into the ground when young and it just ups their requirements, they're built to go all day so you aren't going to win that fight! Proper mental stimulation and teaching off switches and you'll be golden
> ...


They sounds like a great fit for me other than the SA. SA is something I do not want to deal with as I dealt with it with my two.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## gingerwrinklepup (May 19, 2015)

d_ray said:


> They sounds like a great fit for me other than the SA. SA is something I do not want to deal with as I dealt with it with my two.
> 
> Thanks for the info.


It's their biggest downfall unfortunately. Best if you can have doggy day care or a walker on any days you're not around. There's actually a day care in Surrey dedicated to Vizslas only and they're always full


----------

